# The Beekeeper's Cottage - Buckinghamshire



## Urbex Fam (Apr 2, 2017)

We are still learning how to discover these places! After lots of research we went to check out the Beekeeper's Cottage. It seems we have left it too late as the chavs, vandals and decay have taken over. It was still a worthy visit with lots to offer.
This property has such a sad history and I really felt that walking around. There is stuff everywhere (hence all the photos!) but it was sad to see a family's life just thrown, smashed or painted over. The roof has completely caved in on the main house so we couldn't get inside at all.
We spent a couple of hours here just exploring every inch of this place.

On with the photos and there is a video at the end. Enjoy!


----------



## mookster (Apr 2, 2017)

God that's in a sad state now, the roof was in a bad way already when I first discovered the place five years ago.


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 2, 2017)

mookster said:


> God that's in a sad state now, the roof was in a bad way already when I first discovered the place five years ago.



Yes, we were comparing it to your original report and so much has gone missing and been trashed since... Very sad.


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2017)

It's gone downhill that's for sure, it's always good to see how a site is doing, even if it's bad news, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 2, 2017)

smiler said:


> It's gone downhill that's for sure, it's always good to see how a site is doing, even if it's bad news, I liked it, Thanks



There was still lots to see but such a shame to see it like this. Glad you liked it.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the update, I like to see how places age, sadly not always naturally.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 2, 2017)

Pretty well thrashed compared with previous reports. I saw an Ideal Book for Boys, this book published by Dean & Son came with various titles and is available to buy on Ebay Australia for 19 dollars. In better condition though.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2017)

That is pretty gone. Still worth a report mind.


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 2, 2017)

The last time I went here with my two other exploring pals, we discovered a brand new Ford Ranger pickup truck stuffed away hidden in the trees! Sure enough it turned out to be stolen!


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll never understand the desire some have to destroy places!


----------



## Luise (Apr 5, 2017)

Nearly a year ago to date I visited this, even tho it was smashed when I visited it's even worse. Just don't get some people.


----------



## BooMoo (Apr 15, 2021)

We went today and it is looking in a bad way but still very interesting! Does anyone know the history of the place,the owners? Been researching but struggling to find much


----------



## Wrench (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice work, sorry I know nothing about the place.


----------



## BooMoo (Apr 15, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Nice work, sorry I know nothing about the place.


Thanks, not to worry. I have found some info, nothing solid though, however the family that lived there had a 6 year old son that died from cancer, I have yet to find anything to confirm this but may explain the pictures of a young boy that have been found there by others


----------



## Wrench (Apr 15, 2021)

How very sad


----------

